# Heartbroken



## Michael24 (Sep 18, 2017)

We are mourning over the loss of our 6 year old female Golden - Zoey who had to be put to sleep on Saturday 9-16-17. The house feels empty. When coming home, I still expect to be greeted at our front door. If I drop some food in the kitchen, I expect to see Zoey wander over to see if she can snatch it from me before I pick it up. A dog gets woven into the fabric of your life and it does not tear easily. 

We will never get over the responsibility of having to make the final decision to bring the dog to the vet for the "last visit." Feel terrible doing it but know it is best for the dog.

She was diagnosed with lymphoma in her abdominal area. It started with butt dragging on the lawn. Something was bothering her rectal area. It developed into multiple loose bowel movements. Blood tests, an x-ray and a ultrasound finally yielded a diagnosis. From first real troublesome symptoms to the decision to take her to the vet to be put to sleep was 1 month, but it felt like a year had gone by. We were there for her. Making chicken soup, scrambled eggs, baby food, anything to get her to eat and drink something. 

Very sad and heartbroken. Joined the forum because we are addicted to Golden Retrievers and we cannot imagine living without one. Will start the process again when our hearts have healed. 

Thanks for letting me express my feelings.
Peace.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

So very sorry for the loss of your sweet Zoey. Unfortunately, many of us here have also experienced the loss of our beloved pups. They are woven into the fabric of our lives and leave a huge hole when they're gone. The wound will heal, but the scar remains. Praying for God's comfort for you.


----------



## Michael24 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thank you so much. I know it would still be a blow to us if she died at 12 years old as our first Golden did, but a part of me feels cheated out of 6 years or so of the bond we built, the training, the walks we took together.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. Loosing them at any age is horrible but 6 is waaaay to young. It sounds like she was well loved during her short life.


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I agree, that last visit weighs heavily, very heavily, even though you know it's best. It will take a while to stop expecting her to be there in all the usual places. I'm glad you found the forum. Many of us here have lost our beloved golden friends to cancer. cancer sucks. Can you post a picture of your beautiful girl?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Zoey, it's so very hard. 

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to read about your precious Zoey...hope your heart heals, and your able to love again...thinking of you and your family...she was way too yoing...


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Michael24 said:


> Thank you so much. I know it would still be a blow to us if she died at 12 years old as our first Golden did, but a part of me feels cheated out of 6 years or so of the bond we built, the training, the walks we took together.


Very sorry for the loss of your Zoey. Cancer absolutely SUCKS!

I know *exactly* what you mean when you say you feel cheated. I lost my once in a lifetime guy Axl just over a year ago @ 8.5 to hemangio. I felt (and still feel ) the same way. Losing a cherished golden is tough at any age, but it is so much worse when they go too young. The hole they leave in our lives is enormous.

You have my sincerest sympathies.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Michael*

I am SO VERY sorry about Zoey and I would feel cheated, too. I'm sure she knew how much you loved her and you did the BEST THING for her.

We've had to make that decision many times, but my husband and I are so much like you, we love dogs so much, that we always adopt another.

I've added her to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...7-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html#post7253370


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Beyond heartbreaking. We share your tears and understand your pain. 

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious girl who was felled by this evil disease way before her time. Hugs from our heart to yours.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Zoey. Lymphoma is awful and 6 is far too young. I lost my dog Comet last week also. He was older and as you said it doesn't make it any easier. Take comfort in knowing she's no longer in pain and take more comfort in having the memories of Zoey and being able to hold them tight when you need them most.


----------



## Michael24 (Sep 18, 2017)

Here is a picture of Zoey taken at a time when the best thing in life for her was to sit in the sunshine and enjoy being outside with us.


----------



## Michael24 (Sep 18, 2017)

Thank you and am sorry you are feeling the same way as well. A dog's passing, in the grand scheme of things only has significance to its immediate family. It gives solace to be able to share with others who understand the bond that we have with our pups that our pets meant something. Thank you everyone. I am deeply touched by the voice of those who know what it is to be a pet parent. 
Michael


----------

